# Punch



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I am putting this out there but I am afraid that ultimately it will cost me money. I am thinking about getting into the Punch line, in particular the punch punch which is a cigar that I hear ages well.

I know that Jack is the resident Punch expert but I suspect that there are some other LLG's that can weigh in as well. Which of this line tends to age best and where would you start. 

I have had a Punch Churchill that I loved thanks to Jack and Mike gave me a Royal Selection 2 (?) that I also loved. I prefer cabs...


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

my opinion is you can't go wrong with the punch punch. the definitely do age well, and they are very reasonably priced in comparison to other brands.
good luck!


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

I have some Punch Punch from December of 2001. I am not really that impressed with the cigars. The flavor is OK but nothing special. The construction is not so hot as it seems half the box has draw problems. I want to try some produced after July of 2002 before I say I don't like these (everything I've smoked after that date has been nearly perfect) but I am smoking the ones I have as fast as possible to make room for something else.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi Lamar,

I have a half a Cab of Punch Punch # PUL Sept 00. Wish I had bought the whole Cab. Vendor told me he had an exceptional Cab with perfect construction. I told him to throw in a couple and I would try them. They were wonderful! Called him back and got the last twenty three he had.

These were more spicy than sweet or honeyed, but oh so smooth. Flavor and strength building together until it had me completely mesmerized. Had one last night and it seemed a little heavier on the flavor and a little less on strength but so smooth. Then, about twenty minutes after I finished, the Habana Express swept down out of the sky and took me on a ride that was pure bliss! Best I ever felt with my clothes on!

I hope you find a Cab as good or better!

Bob


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey Lamar, I have a couple of boxes from early 01, they keep getting better everytime I smoke one, another year and they should be great, go get em. :w


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

I recently tried a Punch Punch given to me from a friend, and man oh man, that cigar was great. The smoke was smooth and nutty, with a nice creamy draw.

I recommend this cigar for sure.

Jeff Hwozdecki


----------



## Joe P (Jan 1, 2000)

A few Punchs that I think age well and come in cabs:

Punch Petit Punch
Punch Ninfas


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Milder and lighter versions of the Punch Punch are (in order of decreasing strength):

Punch Royal Selection No. 11

Punch Super Selection No. 2

Punch Black Prince


Personally, I haven't had too many good experiences with Punch Punch! Ones I've had their strength overwhelms their flavor & character.

On the other hand, I have a cabinet of the Royal Selectin No. 11 and it's closer to a more medium body & nicely balanced. Aging well & getting yummier. I agree that cabinets age well.

MoTheMan


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

MoTheMan said:


> *Milder and lighter versions of the Punch Punch are (in order of decreasing strength):
> 
> Punch Royal Selection No. 11
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call the SS2 a milder version of Punch Punch!, ,


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Punch SS#2 milder than the Punch Punch?????????????Not in my experience (and it's pretty vast in this vitola). I rate the SS#2 the strongest, followed by the RS#11, the PP and finally the Black Prince which is the mildest.

The SS#2 is, IMHO, one of the best cigars in the world to AGE (I'm talking over 10 years of ageing). Harsh when young they really blossom with age.

Lamar, if you want to try one of each of the Punch line LMK and I'll send you a four pack. Mike


----------



## D-Love (May 18, 2003)

*Damn fine!`*

Punch Punch are damn fine! I had a few that I picked up a couple of years back, made in 1993. Fantastic. Very smooth, complex smoke, without a doubt the best cigar I have ever had. 
And I must concur, the SSII is stronger than the Punch Punch


----------



## Dipteran (Jan 1, 2000)

mcgoospot said:


> *Punch SS#2 milder than the Punch Punch?????????????Not in my experience (and it's pretty vast in this vitola). I rate the SS#2 the strongest, followed by the RS#11, the PP and finally the Black Prince which is the mildest.
> 
> The SS#2 is, IMHO, one of the best cigars in the world to AGE (I'm talking over 10 years of ageing). Harsh when young they really blossom with age.
> 
> Lamar, if you want to try one of each of the Punch line LMK and I'll send you a four pack. Mike *


TEN YEARS! Oy vey! I have a new cabinet for ageing, but didn't realize I'd be an old man when they're ready to smoke!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Can't say that my experiences with Punch Punch have all been that good. Most that I've had have been strong with more strength than flavor, body, and character. I've only had a small handful with a good balance and were really enjoyable (one such Punch Punch I received as a gift this weekend, smoked it yesterday, it was wonderful).

On the other hand, the box of the Royal Selection No. 11 (purchased it in Switzerland 1/02) where the cigars have been consistently smoother and slightly milder than the Punch Punchs I've smoked. I guess I'll just have to get a variety of them, age them, & see. But thanks for the info.

MoTheMan


----------



## DivineRight (Feb 24, 2003)

I just recieved my second box of Punch Punch last week and I've been proud of myself because I've only had one so far  

My first box of Punch Punch was from '02, everyone raved about them that got a chance to try a stick. Needless to say, they went pretty fast.

This second box (CPV ENE01) is even better. The wrappers are all darker, the one I did smoke definately had that punch of sweetness that this line of cigar is famous for but it was much stronger than I remember. 

I've also tried a few aged Punch Churchills and they were quite amazingly tastey and satisfying.


----------



## Lusi (Jan 1, 2000)

I've had a db and cab of 98 Punch Punch, a cab of 02s and several singles including 94s and 97s. With the rare exception, all have smoked wonderfully. If, as several claim, the strength overwhelms the flavor, then just WAIT on them; I bet they'll come around!

Agree with Mike on the SS #2--strongest and most ageworthy of the Punches I've had.

I also love the RS #12s!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

i have smoked a few punch cigars over the years 
and i have never had a punch i didnt like.
the old argument about punch's cg's is still alive 
and being debated but as long as they make the different blends there will be differences of opinion
different folks have different tastes.
i find on the whole they do age well though.

i would suggest getting a sampler of several of each kind of the cg sized punchs from as close to the same date of production as possible and compare for yourself.

a short while back i held a little blindsmoke for a few guys
and used some very old punch's as the blind and not 1 of them even guessed punch.

good luck,
k


----------

